# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > C#‎‎ >  سورس کد آزمون گیر هوشمند در سی شارپ

## صباح فتحی

*لینک اطلاح شد
*
نوشته شده با:
Visual S 2008
Net Framwork 3.5.
SQL Server2000




امکانات برنامه:

لاگین شدن به سیستم به عنوان استاد و دانشجو
_____________________________________________
-مدیریت دروس
-ثبت درس
-ویرایش درس
-حذف درس
-لیست دروس
_____________________________________________
-مدیریت دانشجویان
-ثبت دانشجو
-ویرایش دانشجو
-حذف دانشجو
-لیست دانشجو
_____________________________________________
-مدیریت سوالات4گزینه ای
-ثبت سوال
-ویرایش سوال
-حذف سوال
-لیست سوال


_____________________________________________
-مدیریت سوالات2گزینه ای
-ثبت سوال
-ویرایش سوال
-حذف سوال
-لیست سوال
_____________________________________________
اختصاص دادن آزمون با تعیین دانشجویان و درس و تعداد سوالات باتعیین محدودیت زمانی و همچنین نوع آزمون!!!
_____________________________________________
مشاهده کارنامه دانشجو با نرم افزار کریستال ریپورت
_____________________________________________
رمز عبور رافراموش کرده ام!!
_____________________________________________
برگزاری آزمون
_____________________________________________
نمایش نتیجه آزمون




توجه:
1-نام کاربری و رمز عبور جهت ورود به بخش استاد:
مدیر
12345
2-توی فرم لود کارنامه مسیر رو طبق سیستم خودتون عوض کنید
3-قبل از اجرای برنامه فونت کودک و هما رو نصب کنید
نگاهی به برنامه:











__________________________________________________  _________________
لینک دانلود سورس کد
http://freeprog.persiangig.com/Programming/azmongir/


رمز فایل های فشرده:sabah1369

----------


## Mohandes2009

دوست عزیز 

MDF و LDF را هر دو بزار که بشه Attach کرد!! :لبخند:

----------


## صباح فتحی

دوست عزیزم به تاپیک قبل توجه کنی گذاشتمش!!
http://freeprog.persiangig.com/azmon...e%28SQL%29.zip

----------


## Mohandes2009

> دوست عزیزم به تاپیک قبل توجه کنی گذاشتمش!!
> http://freeprog.persiangig.com/azmon...e%28SQL%29.zip


مهندس  این فقط یکی از فایل ها است (LDF ) تا MDF نباشه اد نمیشه!! :چشمک:

----------


## akarsu

دوست عزيز پروژه كاملا درسته ...
منم يكبار ديگه ديتابيس پروژه رو ميزارم .....
اميدوارم مشكل حل بشه...

رمز فایل های فشرده:sabah1369

----------


## Mohandes2009

> دوست عزيز پروژه كاملا درسته ...
> منم يكبار ديگه ديتابيس پروژه رو ميزارم .....
> اميدوارم مشكل حل بشه...
> 
> رمز فایل های فشرده:sabah1369


 خودت اد کن ببین میشه من که نتونستم اد کنم :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## صباح فتحی

مهندس جون برنامه گذاشتمش که

----------


## Mohandes2009

> مهندس جون برنامه بی نقصه همشو واستون گذاشتم


 عزیز من خودم با sql2000 کار می کنم وقتی نمی زاری اد نمیشه دو تا فایل باید بزاری اسم دیتا بیست را در سرچ ویندوز بزن ببین پیدا میشه بعد اون دوتا فایلی که گفتم را بزار تا دانلود کنیم :چشمک:

----------


## mmd2009

با سلام

واسه برنامه اول خیلی خوبه

من برنامه اولم رو اگه بذارمش شاید خیلی ها خندشون بگیره البته شاید کیفیتش از شما یه خورده بالاتر بود مخصوصا تو کد نویسی ولی بازم چنگی به دل نزد

البته استاد دانشگامون که کفش برید ولی با این حال خودم خندم میگیره وقتی العا به کد نویسش نگاه میکنم

*امیدوارم با هم تبادل اطلاعات کنیم و برنامه های بهتری بنویسیم*

----------


## mg2010

اگه در قسمت طرح سوال فرمول ریاضی مثل توان ویا جذر بود چه کار کنیم؟

----------


## مهدی عابدینی

برنامه خوبیه فقط یه مقدار باید روش کار کنی تا کامل بشه 
از اینکه زحمت کشیدی و سورسش را قراردادی تشکر می کنم

برای بار اول خیلی عالیه

----------


## صباح فتحی

> اگه در قسمت طرح سوال فرمول ریاضی مثل توان ویا جذر بود چه کار کنیم؟


 راستش اون کاراکترارو نمیدونم چطور تو لیبل نمایش داد
ولی میتونی به جای جزر sqrt بجای توان pow بنویسی

----------


## behesht41

سلام چطوری می شه که صفحه سوالات طرح شده را نمایش دهد؟
خیلی نیاز دارم . راهنمایی کنید.
در این سورس نمایش نمی ده.

----------


## صباح فتحی

> سلام چطوری می شه که صفحه سوالات طرح شده را نمایش دهد؟
> خیلی نیاز دارم . راهنمایی کنید.
> در این سورس نمایش نمی ده.


دوست  عزیز منظور شما سوالات موجود در بانک است؟
اگه اینو بخوایی قسمت مدیریت سوالات ->لیست سوالات میتونید مشاهدش کنید

----------


## hosseinab

با تشکر از شما و برنامه خوبتون
من با sqlexpress کار می کنم و آدرس  connectionstring داخل برنامه در کلاس را اصلاح کردم و برنامه کار می کند ولی مشکلم گزارش کریستال ریپورت هست که نمی دونم چطوری آدرس آن را عوض کنم. ممنون

----------


## ژیار رحیمی

صباح خان وقت عالی بخیر.
برای شروع خوبه ولی برنامه هنوز جای کارکردن روش هست.موفق باشی :تشویق:

----------


## صباح فتحی

> با تشکر از شما و برنامه خوبتون
> من با sqlexpress کار می کنم و آدرس connectionstring داخل برنامه در کلاس را اصلاح کردم و برنامه کار می کند ولی مشکلم گزارش کریستال ریپورت هست که نمی دونم چطوری آدرس آن را عوض کنم. ممنون


 عزیزم توی فرم لود karname یه مسیرو بهش دادم که روی سیستم خودم اجرامیشه.
باید اونو تغییر بدی ...
موفق باشی.
راستی ممنون میشم اون نسخه ای که با اکسپرس هست اینجا بزاری

----------


## Masoome_das

سلام 
چرا شما که دارید یک برنامه فارسی طراحی می کنید  TabContorol هاتون را چپ چین گذاشتید یعنی توجهتان کلا به استانداردهای لاتین بوده .

----------


## صباح فتحی

> سلام 
> چرا شما که دارید یک برنامه فارسی طراحی می کنید TabContorol هاتون را چپ چین گذاشتید یعنی توجهتان کلا به استانداردهای لاتین بوده .


 بله حرف شما درسته باید راست چین باشه
ممنون ازتون

----------


## hosseinab

> عزیزم توی فرم لود karname یه مسیرو بهش دادم که روی سیستم خودم اجرامیشه.
> باید اونو تغییر بدی ...
> موفق باشی.
> راستی ممنون میشم اون نسخه ای که با اکسپرس هست اینجا بزاری


سلام مجدد
کار خاصی نبود فقط ConnectionString را تنظیم کردم همین و البته فکر می کنم نام فایلهای mdf  و ldfهم اشتباه بود (احتمال می دهم که دستی اصلاح شده بود و پسوند فایلها اشتباه شده!) که آن هم درست شد و بعد دو تا فایل را داخل شاخه bin\debug کپی کردم و رشته conectionString را هم برابر مقدار زیر گذاشتم.
	            connection.ConnectionString = "Data Source=.\\SQLEXPRESS; AttachDbFilename=|DataDirectory|\\Azmoongir_Data.M  DF; Integrated Security=True; Connect Timeout=30;User Instance=True";
امیدوارم مفید باشد.

----------


## bayatb

با سلام 
من یک پروژه آزمون ساز با زبان سی شارپ و تحت وب نوشتم و در مورد کد تصحیح پاسخها مشکل دارم لطفا اگه کسیی در این مورد اطلاعاتی داره منو کمک کنه چون وقت کمی برای ارائه پروژه دارم :متفکر:  :متفکر:

----------


## صباح فتحی

عزیزم فکرنکنم سخت باشه...یه نگاه به فرم ازمون بنداز ببین چیزی دستگیرت میشه

----------


## ostovarit

> با سلام 
> من یک پروژه آزمون ساز با زبان سی شارپ و تحت وب نوشتم و در مورد کد تصحیح پاسخها مشکل دارم لطفا اگه کسیی در این مورد اطلاعاتی داره منو کمک کنه چون وقت کمی برای ارائه پروژه دارم


من واسه پروژه داشنجوییم همچین چیزی داشتم ... یک دیتابیس پاسخ ها بود که کاربر پس از وارد کردن جواب ها درون اون ذخیره میشد و یک تیبل هم واسه جواب ها که خودم پر کرده بودم نتایج رو با هم مقایسه میکردم با استفاده از LinQ نوشته شده بود سورش رو پیدا کردم یک دستی سر روش میکشم میزارم اینجا بقیه هم استفاده کنند ... تایمر و ... هم داره ...

----------


## bayatb

> من واسه پروژه داشنجوییم همچین چیزی داشتم ... یک دیتابیس پاسخ ها بود که کاربر پس از وارد کردن جواب ها درون اون ذخیره میشد و یک تیبل هم واسه جواب ها که خودم پر کرده بودم نتایج رو با هم مقایسه میکردم با استفاده از LinQ نوشته شده بود سورش رو پیدا کردم یک دستی سر روش میکشم میزارم اینجا بقیه هم استفاده کنند ... تایمر و ... هم داره ...


دوست عزیز خواهش می کنم اگه وقت می کنی تو همین هفته پروژه ات را بذار چون وقت زیادی ندارم  :گریه:  :افسرده:  :ناراحت:

----------


## صباح فتحی

میگما من یه جدول سوال دارم که موقه تصحیح جواب انتخابیو با توی جدول مقایسه میکنم و اگه درست بود...

----------


## bayatb

> میگما من یه جدول سوال دارم که موقه تصحیح جواب انتخابیو با توی جدول مقایسه میکنم و اگه درست بود...


 آقای فتحی عزیز ممنون از پروژه خوبتون ولی متاسفانه من vs2008 رو ندارم و نمی تونم اجرای برنامتون رو ببینم و در ضمن پروژه من تحت وب و از فرم آزمون چپز زیادی سر در نیوردم :گریه:

----------


## صباح فتحی

این کد فرم ازمون هست.این تابع برسیشه

void baresi(string option)
{
　
if (optionright == option)
{
cl.truequestion++;
picstatus.Image = pictrue.Image;
}
elseif (option != optionright)
{
cl.falsequestion++;
picstatus.Image = picfalse.Image;
}

----------


## صباح فتحی

این تابع بارگذاری سوالات و همچنین جواب درست:

 
void load_question(string code)
{

cl.creatconnection();
cl.command.CommandText = "select * from tbl_fouropque where codesoal=" + code;
cl.reader = cl.command.ExecuteReader();
cl.reader.Read();
title.Text = cl.reader["soal"].ToString(); 
optionright = cl.reader["opright"].ToString();

if (cl.reader["type"].ToString()=="four")
{ 
gozine1.Text = cl.reader["op1"].ToString();
gozine2.Text = cl.reader["op2"].ToString();
gozine3.Text = cl.reader["op3"].ToString();
gozine4.Text = cl.reader["op4"].ToString();
gozine3.Visible = true;
gozine4.Visible = true;
}
elseif (cl.reader["type"].ToString()=="tow")
{
gozine1.Text = "بله";
gozine2.Text = "نه";
gozine3.Visible = false;
gozine4.Visible = false;
}
cl.connection.Close();

}

----------


## صباح فتحی

این تابع لود سوال و جوابشه



void load_question(string code)
{
 
cl.creatconnection();
cl.command.CommandText = "select * from tbl_fouropque where codesoal=" + code;
cl.reader = cl.command.ExecuteReader();
cl.reader.Read();
title.Text = cl.reader["soal"].ToString(); 
optionright = cl.reader["opright"].ToString();
 
if (cl.reader["type"].ToString()=="four")
{ 
gozine1.Text = cl.reader["op1"].ToString();
gozine2.Text = cl.reader["op2"].ToString();
gozine3.Text = cl.reader["op3"].ToString();
gozine4.Text = cl.reader["op4"].ToString();
gozine3.Visible = true;
gozine4.Visible = true;
}
elseif (cl.reader["type"].ToString()=="tow")
{
gozine1.Text = "بله";
gozine2.Text = "نه";
gozine3.Visible = false;
gozine4.Visible = false;
}
cl.connection.Close();
 
}

----------


## bayatb

آقای فتحی واقعا از کمکتون ممنونم لطفا بگید برای نمایش سوالات از چه ابزاری استفاده کردین؟

----------


## صباح فتحی

عزیزم تو این عکس و کدها که مشخصه که واسه عنوان از تکس باکس و گزینه ها رادیو اپشن

----------


## Sirwan Afifi

سلام صباح جان
ممنون خیلی زحمت کشیدی
عالی بود
امیدوارم در همه ی مراحل زندگیت موفق باشی

----------


## bayatb

> عزیزم تو این عکس و کدها که مشخصه که واسه عنوان از تکس باکس و گزینه ها رادیو اپشن


 دوست عزیز منم میخوام صفحه آزمونم مانند شما باشه اما با asp.net و نمی دونم از چه ابزاری استفاده کنم لطفا اگه در این مورد اطلاعی دارید کمکم کنید

----------


## kazem.shabanian

> من واسه پروژه داشنجوییم همچین چیزی داشتم ... یک دیتابیس پاسخ ها بود که کاربر پس از وارد کردن جواب ها درون اون ذخیره میشد و یک تیبل هم واسه جواب ها که خودم پر کرده بودم نتایج رو با هم مقایسه میکردم با استفاده از LinQ نوشته شده بود سورش رو پیدا کردم یک دستی سر روش میکشم میزارم اینجا بقیه هم استفاده کنند ... تایمر و ... هم داره ...


سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت شما
لطفا این برنامه ای که گفتین زودتر بزارین که ازش استفاده کنیم
ممنون میشم ازتون

----------


## kazem.shabanian

سلام خدمت همه ی دوستان عزیز
من میخوام در قسمت ثبت سوال امکان درج تصویر هم باشه.یعنی یک radio button داشته باشد که دو گزینه سوال به صورت text یا به صورت pic داشته باشد.
من خودم نمیتونم اینکار رو انجام بدم.مربوط به پروژه پایانیم هست.لطفا اگز کسی میتونه اینکارو برام انجام بده
نهایت تشکر رو ازتون دارم
منتظر یاری سبزتون هستم :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق: 
زمان زیادی برام نمونده

----------


## mimijojo

سلام
با تشکر از مطلب مفیدتون
من یک سوال فوری دارم در باره آزمون ساز دارم
اگر بخواهیم   ابزاري جهت ايجاد آنتولوژي فازي خاص منظوره براي دروس مقاطع تحصيلي دبستان تا پيش دانشگاهي طراحي و پياده سازي کنیم که شامل ايجاد نرم افزار جامع ارزيابي دانش آموزان و تشخيص اختلالات يادگيري در آنها باشد، براي طراحي آزمون، ارزيابي و نتيجه گيري از آموخته هاي آنان و ارائه نسخه هاي آموزشي،چگونه از منطق فازی در آن استفاده کنیم(یه جورایی شبیه ساز آزمون های قلمچی هست با اراِیه کارنامه و نسخه آموزشی)

----------


## arash mehrani

چرا رمز فايل زيپ رو قبول نمي كنه 
مگه اين اين نيست 
sabah1369

----------


## صباح فتحی

> چرا رمز فايل زيپ رو قبول نمي كنه 
> مگه اين اين نيست 
> sabah1369


چراهمینه.اگه درست نشد بگید تا بدون رمزشو بزارم

----------


## robo_remi

سلام دوست عزیز 
خسته نباشی بابت برنامه قشنگت  :تشویق: واقعا ایده قشنگی .
 سوالی داشتم .
 آیا برنامه به صورت شبکه هست و بر روی چند سیستم جوابگو هست که چند نفر به صورت هم زمان بتوانند امتحان دهند. اگه نباشه که باعث کم شدن ارزش برنامه شما میشود .
بازم معضرت میخواهم از همه برنامه نویسان و اساتید.
موفق و سربلند باشید . کوچیک شما آق شهرام

----------


## صباح فتحی

> سلام دوست عزیز 
> خسته نباشی بابت برنامه قشنگت واقعا ایده قشنگی .
>  سوالی داشتم .
>  آیا برنامه به صورت شبکه هست و بر روی چند سیستم جوابگو هست که چند نفر به صورت هم زمان بتوانند امتحان دهند. اگه نباشه که باعث کم شدن ارزش برنامه شما میشود .
> بازم معضرت میخواهم از همه برنامه نویسان و اساتید.
> موفق و سربلند باشید . کوچیک شما آق شهرام


ممنون اقاشهرام
راستش من وقتی که این برنامه رو نوشتم بر روی سی شارپ هیچ تسلطی نداشتم و .... :لبخند گشاده!: 
حالا اگه دوباره بخوام این برنامه رو درست کنم خیییییییییلی بهتر واصولی و حتی تحت شبکه میتونم بنویسم اما دیگه حالم ازآزمون گیربهم میخوره :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## selven yaz

لینک دانلود سورس کد

http://freeprog.persiangig.com/azmon...ngirSource.zip

لینک دانلود دیتایس
http://freeprog.persiangig.com/azmon...e%28SQL%29.zip

رمز فایل های فشرده:sabah1369[/quote]
 salam 
dooste aziz
linketoon irad dare
mishe too ie site dg uploadesh konin ta man ham betoonam estefade konam
mamnoon

----------


## raika17metal

> اگه در قسمت طرح سوال فرمول ریاضی مثل توان ویا جذر بود چه کار کنیم؟


توی این برنامه نمی دونم اما به نظر من اگر قراره توی اینجور برنامه ها از فرمول نویسی استفاده بشه باید از یک TextEditor استفاده کنیم که اونم البته مشکلات خاص خودش رو داره یا اینکه به مدیر اجازه بدیم یک عکس رو به عنوان سوال بتونه درج کنه

----------


## aslani031

> سلام ...
> راستش من تازه سی شارپ شروع کردم و خیلی حرفه ای نیستم این برنامه هم اولین پروژم با سی شارپ هست...
> 
> نوشته شده با:
> Visual S 2008
> Net Framwork 3.5.
> SQL Server2000
> 
> 
> ...


*با سلام و تشکر ویژه جهت ارسال این پروژه*

*استاد عزیز بنده وقتی پروژه رو اجرا میکنم یک خطا دارم به این معنی که فایلی به نام    ب09-25-03 01-07-2010  در پوشه Resources یافت نشد* 
*بنده با اجازه شما یک عکس با همین نام در این پوشه قرار دادم ولی خطاها بیشتر شد که بهتر نشد.*
*ممنون میشم در این مورد بنده رو راهنمائی بفرمائید*

----------


## nasr

لینکها خرابه

----------


## aslani031

> *با سلام و تشکر ویژه جهت ارسال این پروژه*
> 
> *استاد عزیز بنده وقتی پروژه رو اجرا میکنم یک خطا دارم به این معنی که فایلی به نام ب09-25-03 01-07-2010 در پوشه Resources یافت نشد* 
> *بنده با اجازه شما یک عکس با همین نام در این پوشه قرار دادم ولی خطاها بیشتر شد که بهتر نشد.*
> *ممنون میشم در این مورد بنده رو راهنمائی بفرمائید*


*این هم عکس از محیط VB قبل از اجرا و نمایش خطا*

untitled.jpg

----------


## far3had

salam.mikhastam bedonam barnamaton document nadare.proje man hamine to documentesh mondam.age lotf koni onam link bedi mamnon misham.bye

----------


## zabih1370

سلام دوستان عزيز
منم براي دانلود خطاي ميگيرم
لطفا از سايت ديگه اپلود كنيد كه محدوديت زماني براي دانلود نداشته باشند
مانند 4shared يا مگااپلود
ممنون ميشم

----------


## sayvan

> سلام دوستان عزيز
> منم براي دانلود خطاي ميگيرم
> لطفا از سايت ديگه اپلود كنيد كه محدوديت زماني براي دانلود نداشته باشند
> مانند 4shared يا مگااپلود
> ممنون ميشم


سلام دوست من 
از اینجا دانلود کن

----------


## samadblaj

*سلام ببخشید پست قدیمی بالا آوردم / اگه کسی این پروژه رو دارد برام آپ کنه. ممنون میشم.*

----------


## masoud_z_65

بچه ها ممنون میشم هرکی پروژرو داره بزاره...

----------


## daei_honey

سلام 

لینک سورس برنامه از بین رفته. این لینک رو آپدیت کنید تا دیگران هم از اون استفاده بکنند.

----------


## nazipaiz90

سلام من میخام برنامه رو دانلود کنم ولی وقتی میخام دانود کنم میگه صفحه مورد نظر پیدا نشد خواهشا دوباره اپلود کنید خیلی نیاز دارم به برنامه ممنون :گریه:

----------


## nazipaiz90

دوستان یه سوال اگه بخایم این برنامه رو تحت شبکه کنیم باید چی کار کرد ؟؟؟ کمک کنید خواهشا من میخام این برنامه رو تحت شبکه کنم  :متفکر:

----------


## f.beigirad

درود

لینک خراب نشده فقط کاربر "صباح" جای فایل رو توی هاست پرشین گیگ تغییر داده که همین باعث عوض شدن آدرس فایل شده.

من این فایل رو توی دایرکتوری هاست گیر آوردم.

لینک جدید و سالم:

http://freeprog.persiangig.com/Progr...ngirSource.zip

----------


## صباح فتحی

لینک اصلاح شد.خیر مستند نداره.

----------


## Sami_19

خیلی خیلی خیلی خیلی خیلی خیلی خیلی خیلی خیلی خیلی خیلی خیلی خیلی خیلی خیلی خیلی
دست شما مرسی

----------


## nazi89

مرسی از پروژه خوبت .فقط من vs 2010  :افسرده: دارم چطوری  از این سورس استفاده کنم

----------


## nazi89

سلام ببخشید  وقتی من برنامه ران میکنم اول وارد قسمت ورود به سیستم میشه بعد  به عنوان دانشجو هم وارد نمیشه کد استاندار چیه؟ بعد  وارد قسمت مدیریت نمیشه وقتی رمز وپسورد را میزنم این خطا رامیده لطفا کمک کنید :خجالت: 
untitled.JPG

----------

